# personal training in dubai



## MissTish (May 9, 2012)

Hi all,

I have recently qualified as a PT, and have been looking for a position in Dubai. As i am newly qualified i won't be expecting to make a great amount of money however obviously don't want to be working for nothing.
I have been offered a position at a large organisation in Dubai with a starting salary of 2700 + commision, this then increases to 4000+ commision. This is with shared accomodation at 1000 aed. I would just like to know from PT's who have experience of working in Dubai on whether they think this is a good deal or not.

Thanx in advance.


----------



## Mafizzle (Jan 19, 2012)

Hate to be a party pooper but if it is Fitness First, I suggest doing a search on the forums and having a good read so you know what to expect etc.

Best of luck!


----------



## MissTish (May 9, 2012)

Thanx for the reply. Yep it is, seen a few forums. Thought there might be someone out there who had a decent experience, but i guess that was wishfull thinking.
Is there any advice you would give to someone looking for a PT job in Dubai?


----------



## Mafizzle (Jan 19, 2012)

Sadly it's not my area of expertise, but i'm sure someone will be along soon!

Never fear!

If it was me, i'd come anyway, worst case scenario keep a couple of quid tucked away for a ticket home! It's an experience and it'll not hurt to have some sunshine in your life for a bit!


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

Mafizzle said:


> Hate to be a party pooper but if it is Fitness First, I suggest doing a search on the forums and having a good read so you know what to expect etc.
> 
> Best of luck!


Fitness first immediately came to mind too, mate do your research before committing. where are you coming from?


----------



## MissTish (May 9, 2012)

Yeah i definately will thanx. Im will be coming from the Uk.


----------



## DaddyDean (Apr 16, 2012)

MissTish said:


> Yeah i definately will thanx. Im will be coming from the Uk.


i'm moving over in a couple of weeks and i wouldn't mind getting a head start with some personal training. throw me a pm and i'll link you my facebook


----------

